# Huffman Firestone initials



## John (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is the first go around


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2012)

...and the hits just keep coming! Great work John. A set of SPS would be nice in case I ever get a Fleetwood. I can't wait to check your work out firsthand this weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow!
 You are fast!
 I know, you're probably tired of us exclaiming how amazing you are. But, dude! you are amazing!
 Everybody that has a Firestone has been wanting those initials for years, and you just whip them out! 
They look fantastic!

As usual, Nice work, John.

Oh! And just in case you feel like honing your skills a little further. My initials are MDC


----------



## John (Oct 5, 2012)

*Letter holder*

Here are the letter holders


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2012)

John, I would just like to say, from Huffman fans the world over, We're just glad you have the good sense to not be a Schwinn guy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah but if he was a Schwinn guy he wouldn't have to mess around making those "lame" initials LOL *only kidding *not attempting to start a riot here...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Ah but if he was a Schwinn guy he wouldn't have to mess around making those "lame" initials LOL *only kidding *not attempting to start a riot here...




Hmm... we'll have to talk about this on Sunday! Just kidding Mark, and just trying to get a rise out of the comment above.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 5, 2012)

It's all good...Anytime someone like John fabricates items like this that are impossible to find we all know he is a great asset to the hobby. Marty actually fabricated a spot on initial tray but John beat him to the initials. So it's all good in the land of Huffman.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 5, 2012)

...let's start up the factory again! i bet John can make the whole bike


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> It's all good...Anytime someone like John fabricates items like this that are impossible to find we all know he is a great asset to the hobby. Marty actually fabricated a spot on initial tray but John beat him to the initials. So it's all good in the land of Huffman.




 Yeah, but the difference between my attempt and Johns, was that I labored intensely to make just one, and John made a stack of them with relative ease.

 John, your achievements are bordering on legendary. I'm with Ronald. I think the whole bike is within sight. 

 Anybody want a full tilt reproduction Dayton Super Streamline or Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, made better than Huffy ever dreamed? I think it's possible.


----------



## slick (Oct 5, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, but the difference between my attempt and Johns, was that I labored intensely to make just one, and John made a stack of them with relative ease.
> 
> John, your achievements are bordering on legendary. I'm with Ronald. I think the whole bike is within sight.
> 
> Anybody want a full tilt reproduction Dayton Super Streamline or Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, made better than Huffy ever dreamed? I think it's possible.






Marty, i think it would be possible to build a full repop of these huffmans with Johns talent and the know how of you and Scott on the team. We would be golden! Hardest part would be the tank and the crows beak guard right? John might take this as a challenge now and have both done by monday and looking killer might i add. Btw John, how about a picture of your fabricating shop. Oh and PLEASE squeeze in the Delta Frontloader bezels as your next project in a nice aluminum or stainless. And if you get bored, just go ahead and make the rest of the light out of aluminum as well. I'm sure 1 or 1,000 would sell INSTANTLY!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 6, 2012)

You know, I mentioned to John that I wanted to see if I could build a passable Streamline without using any original Streamline parts. 
I made enough parts to build 5 frames. the problem as I see it is in the cast parts and some of the original parts needed as patterns, these parts are in extremely short supply. The fork crown and putter stems are going to be something outside of John's shop's area of expertise, it will have to be shopped out. it's all do-able but at what expense? how many would people buy if they cost as much or more than an original. the main thing I learned in making the frames was that it wasn't going to be any cheaper than a real one.
I think the main thing I would like to point out and honour is that, though he makes it look easy, this stuff does take a lot of time and know how to accomplish and I'm not sure people are appreciating it as much as it deserves, I know I do.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Question*

First all the stuff each of you have fabricated is nothing short of amazing but one question that I have not seen asked or answered is this. Does anyone still own the copyrights and patents on these things. One or two small items might be overlooked but we are talking complete deluxe bikes here and many dollars. Just askin.

Bob.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 7, 2012)

this particular bike is 75 years old, any patents have long since expired. Schwinn's patent on the cantilever ran dry in the '50's and you know they held patents as long as was possible.


----------



## John (Oct 20, 2012)

*Shop pictures*

Here are a few pictures of the shop


----------



## John (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## old hotrod (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for pics John, anyone know of a good way to clean drool out of a keyboard?


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 20, 2012)

*Ya Got Me Dreaming*



John said:


> Here are a few pictures of the shop
> 
> View attachment 70616View attachment 70617View attachment 70618View attachment 70619View attachment 70620View attachment 70621View attachment 70622View attachment 70623




I hope that's what heaven looks like!


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 20, 2012)

Any chance a Silver King pedestal light top in aluminum is coming down the pike?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice shop, to say the least.
I've seen some hospitals that aren't that sano.


----------



## John (Nov 7, 2012)

*Ready*

Cut and formed


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2012)

They look fabulous, John.
 Did you have to plate each letter individually, or did you make them out of sheet stainless or aluminium?


----------



## John (Nov 8, 2012)

They are made from nickel alloy sheet. Same as the originals.
John


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2012)

John said:


> They are made from nickel alloy sheet. Same as the originals.
> John




Nice!
They look amazing.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 8, 2012)

Looking good...is there a 3-letter max or can you fabricate a special request like "Honey Boo Boo?"
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 8, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Looking good...is there a 3-letter max or can you fabricate a special request like "Honey Boo Boo?"
> Chris




that's very disturbing Chris, just saying...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, the letters are done, I have the list, and John is sending the letters to me. 
I'll contact you guys, but if you're eager, go ahead and send me your  shipping info and I'll get on it. Only enough were made to fill the  trays of those who either contacted me, or were contacted by me. some trays are available too so let me know.
thanks!


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 8, 2012)

euh Scott, can i put one on my National


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 16, 2012)

*The finishing touch...*

John, 

I can't thank you enough, what a great Christmas present!  








Alan


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow Alan, looks great on the bike!
Nice Avatar too!


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks really great Alan! i think your bike is 100% complete!?


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks!  And yes, I can say that it is now 100% complete, after what, 8 years!?  I've had the speedo cable and drive forever, just haven't found time to install it...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 4, 2018)

Need some john, pmed you


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been trying for a while. Each night before I go to sleep I wish for "SPS" in my mailbox! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 4, 2018)

It's always interesting to revisit some of these old threads, and see how much the times have changed.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2018)

I would love to have "BRM" should the opportunity present.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Bump 
Please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2019)

Original set on a Colson built Firestone.


I was surprised to discover, that they had a celluloid backing behind each letter.



The profile of the D is also slightly different than the ones that John made.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

For those that submitted their requests I sent @John the list on 13 Sep but have yet to hear anything. Hopefully soon. V/r Shawn


----------

